# Good article on training



## KenpoTex (Jan 14, 2011)

This article focuses on practicing the skills you learned during a training-class.  It also has some excellent advice on training in general.  

Enjoy
http://www.personaldefensenetwork.c...ow-should-you-practice-after-training/#notice


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 15, 2011)

Great article.  Good points, and they don't apply solely to firearms.  You can use the same approach for empty hand tactics, too.


----------



## Brian King (Jan 15, 2011)

Good article. I thought the part below covered an area in peoples personal training programs that can easily be overlooked.



> "Remember the skills you trained on in class that you had the most trouble with. If they appear on your list of useful responses for dealing with the criminal element in your area, then thats the start of your drill list. Work on improving skills youre not good at -- dont just make yourself feel good by working on skills youre already good at."



Thanks for posting the article
Regards
Brian King


----------

